# Does this look like a pgm black



## Slaughlin79 (Feb 14, 2019)

The solution is from pgms I precipitated with zinc from catalysts and washed very well and now redissolving and I’m getting this and I honestly can’t tell if it’s dissolving. I think it might be very very slowly dissolving but it’s really hard to tell. There was other black in there that did dissolve quickly. I know a pictures color is not going to be perfect so I understand there are no guaranteed answers but I would still like to hear from you and what it could be if not any platinum metals? Let me describe it anyways. It is a gray silver color,a little darker than the pictures,and resembles silver/gray glitter. I was thinking rhodium but may not be the right color to be rhodium as trying to find different pgm black colors are not that easy to come by. The only thing I could find about rhodium precip was saying it was reddish brown but I’m thinking that’s not the actual rhodium black color.


----------



## Slaughlin79 (Feb 14, 2019)

And I wanted add it’s not trash or dirt no way. The solution precipitated from was crystal clear. I filtered it 3 times,once with a whatman 52 and then twice with whatman 542.


----------



## Slaughlin79 (Feb 17, 2019)

Well it is a pgm just not what anyone would expect. Weird says the local guy.


----------

